# Knife storage/block/Saya



## oivind_dahle (Nov 6, 2011)

Im getting a set of knives next year for my birthday and need some ideas about storage. The knives will be used everyday and are:
Parer, Petty and 240 Guyto. (I might go for a shorter Guyto as well, depends on my bonus or not)

Its going to be on a kitchen island so I will view it from different angels. However Im not sure how what kind of block/storage I want.
Im looking for storage that is not wall mounted, nor any drawer solutions. 

Anyone have some cool ideas?

One idea I have is to have sayas on the knives and make a storage like Salty got. Here is Korin: http://korin.com/Wooden-Knife-Stand-3pc


Anyone got some really good ideas?
Only for 3-4 knives.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Sagaform used to make this block. Perhaps a custom woodworker could duplicate it with only the slots you need/want:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2011)

Hit up Mr. Rader, get him to make you this bad boy:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 6, 2011)

Storing knives in sayas is more appropriate when you carry them around, or store in a drawer, then have them displayed. 

I personally like the display rack similar to Korin except better designed and from better woods. It serves its purpose - displays your knives (san-mai, damascus, crazy patina, etc) while in a block all you see are just the handles. Also, it helps you visually check your knives if you live in high-humidity environment. I don't like countertop models, as an unintentional bump might make your knives to hit the floor.

I am not big fan of magnetic strips anymore. 

M


----------



## welshstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi

I know these are consumer grade and might not be that cool but i think they have potential

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/henckels-twin-1731-series/knife-block-p123466

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro/magnetic-knife-stand-p117825

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/henckels/bamboo-upright-knife-block-p123487


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 6, 2011)

Some nice suggestions here.

However Im not fan of displaying alcohol in my house. I rarely drink alcohol, and almost never hard liquor like tequila or whisky. Were are more and more into pure water here  And Im no fan of magnetic solutions either. 

The reason I like the korin idea is that it looks cool and have no magnetic holders. Marko: So you mean you can store knives on them without sayas?
How will a stand like that take 3 or 4 different sizes?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 6, 2011)

im not a fan of magnets at all when storing knives even for a short period of time.

that being said, if you are going to travel with them at all, go for the saya's and if you are going to keep them at home, i would go for a nice block. finding a cool block whether its an in-drawer one, custom made, or mass produced is entirely up to you.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 6, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> ... So you mean you can store knives on them without sayas?


Yes


> How will a stand like that take 3 or 4 different sizes?


A rack can be made so it accommodates long and short (and in-between) knives. 

M


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't say I care for the knives, but I thought Schmidt Brothers Cutlery blocks were interesting. 

http://schmidtbrotherscutlery.com/knife-blocks

k.


----------



## welshstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Why do Germans think Chefs knives stop at 8 inches yet the Japanese seem to think they start there ?

What is the core thought process ?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> However Im not fan of displaying alcohol in my house. I rarely drink alcohol, and almost never hard liquor like tequila or whisky. Were are more and more into pure water here


 
FWIW that is a bottle of olive oil and what appears to be a cooking spirit.


----------



## The Edge (Nov 6, 2011)

Back when I was thinking out getting a knife block, and before I found this place, I almost pulled the trigger on a custom from The Vermont Butcher Block Company. They'll make one to your specks, and use any wood you want.


----------



## MWhtrader (Nov 6, 2011)

I would venture to think that German and Japanese knifes stop out at about the same weight, just happens that *** knives are thinner so they would end up longer. 

Just a guess .



welshstar said:


> Why do Germans think Chefs knives stop at 8 inches yet the Japanese seem to think they start there ?
> 
> What is the core thought process ?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

rhinoknives said:


> ...Have them make the slits so that you can rest your Blades upside down...


If your slots are vertical, I don't see why you would have to put knives in with the edge down.


----------



## homegirl (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm curious....why are people opposed to the magnetic strips or slots??? Is it just a preference or is it something more?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

homegirl said:


> I'm curious....why are people opposed to the magnetic strips or slots??? Is it just a preference or is it something more?


We're not. Oivind asked for something he can put on his counter, basically. I don't think he ruled out a block like the Rader posted earlier other than he didn't like the bottles on that particular one.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know, maybe I am wrong, but I always thought Norway was a place with very competant and skilled wood workers. Is there not a local craftsman who would be game for a project.

I would be curious to see what they might come up with apart from the norm.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 7, 2011)

tk-i think homegirl was talking about me. 

i dont care for magnets just because they are designed to pull metal. it might not make the biggest difference in the world but i dont want a magnet pulling the metal on my edge that i work hard on and take pride in. i also think they can be dangerous in both pulling them off the magnet block (which if metal will scratch your knife). any way you try to remove them can be awkward or dangerous to you or the knife itself (and other knives on the rack). additionally, not having a knife covered seems like a bad idea to me because any bit of humidity or liquid splashing around an area (the kitchen) known for having lots of liquid can be bad news bears.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually, there is one reason I don't like magnetic storage, come to think of it. They magnetize your blades. If you ever have more than one blade in the same area, you might get some unexpected movement.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 7, 2011)

ya, i didn't even think about that. but then again, i never use the things so i have never had that happen to me


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know how good the William Henry kitchen knives where, but I always thought that their stand was one of the most elegant that I'd seen. It shouldn't be too tricky to get a woodworker to build something like this that would fit the exact dimensions of your knives.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 7, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Actually, there is one reason I don't like magnetic storage, come to think of it. They magnetize your blades. If you ever have more than one blade in the same area, you might get some unexpected movement.


 
I use a mag strip and I've never had any movement/floating blades. Does this really happen???
The only knife I have that doesn't seem to hold with that nice "locked in" feeling is my S35VN pettysuki. It, however, still holds still and doesn't feel like it's going anywhere.


----------



## Rottman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I use a mag strip and I've never had any movement/floating blades. Does this really happen???



Yes. 
I store my knives on a selfmade magnetic rack (rare earth magnets in walnut boards) and when taking a few knives down putting them next to each other the blades rotate towards each other sometimes.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 7, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Yes.
> I store my knives on a selfmade magnetic rack (rare earth magnets in walnut boards) and when taking a few knives down putting them next to each other the blades rotate towards each other sometimes.


 
It all depends on the construction of mag block. If you use rectangular magnets arranged in a line, you won't have any floating. If you use circular magnets and arrange them in rows with spaces in between, you might have some floating as the closest magnet would pull more. 

M


----------



## Rottman (Nov 7, 2011)

I wasn't talking about floating ON the block, I was referring to the effects of magnetization when the knives are OFF the magblock and next to each other, e.g. on a board etc.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a few that, after years of sliding on and off a mag rack, are slightly magnetic. The only 1 that I've seen rotate towards another knife when sitting on the board is a long thin slicer that balances right past the handle and spins very easily... and even then it has to be really close to begin with.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Justin 

Liked the block 
However Im still in for good suggestions


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 7, 2011)

How bout a "reverse block" that would hold the handles securely, but leave the blades pointed up in the air. when you get bored or are pressed for time, you could just throw food at them like in the last Carter video.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 7, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> How bout a "reverse block" that would hold the handles securely, but leave the blades pointed up in the air. when you get bored or are pressed for time, you could just throw food at them like in the last Carter video.


 
+1! Lol


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I use a mag strip and I've never had any movement/floating blades. Does this really happen???...


Yup. BUT, I was referring to two knives on a cutting board, as Rottman pointed out.


----------



## Cadillac J (Nov 7, 2011)

Posted thist last year--my father in law made based on the Korin picture and what I use for my longer knives...with or without saya


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Cadillac J!!!!

Im not sure if I can trust the knives on a stand like that without some kind of protection. I liked it more with sayas on. 

Anyone got some more pics of different solutions: Post em !


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

Miyabi bamboo magnetic block:


----------



## Lefty (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm loving that block, Rick! The handles are even better. Do I spot two Mike Henry's?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I'm loving that block, Rick! The handles are even better. Do I spot two Mike Henry's?


 
No, just one, the Yoshikane petty on the far right. That's Devin's PM san mai gyuto on the left, then Butch's nakiri and a Carter Western deba with one of Stefan's handles.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, the fact that I mistook (is that a word?) a Henry for a Stefan says a lot about Mike's work.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 7, 2011)

Here, you might like this pic better:


----------



## Lefty (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha. Love that one! I'm glad you're taking good care of my "baby" until I'm back home.
OD, I think something like Caddy's crossed with Rick's would be perfect. Think Korin rack, with magnets to hold the knives in place.


----------



## Edgy Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Why do Germans think Chefs knives stop at 8 inches yet the Japanese seem to think they start there ?
> 
> What is the core thought process ?



Maybe it's compensation for . . . something . . . like men and big sports cars or pick up trucks.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice collection Rick. Well, that portion of it anyway.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks all. Feel free to post more ideas here 

Im open for cool suggestions


----------

